# est ce que mac os x 10.5 marche sur un powermacg4quiksilver?



## carlito98 (5 Novembre 2011)

est ce que mac os x 10.5 marche sur un power macg4 quiksilver ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Novembre 2011)

Pour Leopard faut: 867Mhz mini et 512 Mo mini si plus c'est mieux...


----------



## CBi (5 Novembre 2011)

La mémoire RAM a 512Mo est le vrai minimum. Pour la vitesse du processeur, 867 MHz est le mini pour Une installation directe, maid il existe des possibilités d'installation sur des machines moins puissantes. Ça tourne plutôt bien sur un G4 à 800MHz, et encore OK mais avec des lenteurs sur un 400MHz à condition de mettre le Max de RAM 1 ou 1.5Go


----------



## carlito98 (20 Novembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup 
chez moi c ecri : processeur 733  MHz
                         memory 640 MB SDRAM
alors c bon ?


----------



## Invité (20 Novembre 2011)

Si tu le booste en Ram (au moins 1Go) tu pourras installer à l'aide de LeopardAssist.
Tu es obligé de passé par un hack puisque *CBi *t'a donné les specs minimales


----------



## carlito98 (20 Novembre 2011)

ok merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------

merci mais c koi CBI ?


----------



## Onmac (27 Novembre 2011)

Ahah CBi est un comme toi, un membre de MacGénération, regarde un peut plus haut, tu verra !


----------



## carlito98 (30 Novembre 2011)

Ah oui desole CBi  mais comment faire ce fameu hack  ? :rose:


----------



## Onmac (30 Novembre 2011)

carlito98 a dit:


> Ah oui desole CBi  mais comment faire ce fameu hack  ? :rose:





Invité a dit:


> Si tu le booste en Ram (au moins 1Go) tu pourras installer à l'aide de LeopardAssist.
> Tu es obligé de passé par un hack puisque *CBi *t'a donné les specs minimales



Tu as ta réponse....


----------



## carlito98 (6 Décembre 2011)

ahhhhhh merci beaucoup ''Onmac"


----------

